# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Kanker van de teelballen

## Michel

In mijn sportclub is bij een vriend van mij teelbalkanker vastgesteld.
Ik heb van dit kankertype uiteraard reeds horen spreken maar dacht dat deze bijzonder weinig voorkwam. Zelf heb ik nooit aan zelfonderzoek gedaan of mij ooit laten onderzoeken door een arts. Ik vind het nogal bizar om aan mijn (vrouwelijke) huisarts te gaan vragen om even aan mijn geslachtsdelen te voelen. 
Is zo&#39;n onderzoek nog aangewezen (ik ben 35j) en met welke regelmaat moet je dit onderzoek laten doen ?
Bedankt voor de reacties

----------


## Loes

Hai Michel

Waarom zou dat bizar zijn? Vrouwen doen dan ook, bij hun vaak mannelijke huisarts&#33;

Als je het van zo dichtbij meemaakt, zou ik het gewoon even aan de huisarts vragen, voor je eigen gemoed en gezondheid. Niks bizars aan hoor&#33; Ik denk dat je arts wel wat gewent is.

Misschien zouden meer mannen dat eens moeten doen, kan er ook wel vroegtijdig zo iets dergelijks opgespoord worden. Wie weet?

Gr. Loes.

----------


## Michel

Hallo Loes,
Je hebt waarschijnlijk gelijk dat ik het zou moeten vragen aan de huisarts. Ik vind echter dat artsen zo&#39;n onderzoek zelf zouden moeten voorstellen of ter sprake brengen tijdens een consult. Dit zal het voor ons mannen iets makkelijker maken. 
Mijn goed voornemen voor 2004 zal waarschijnlijk zijn om dit onderzoek toch eens te laten doen alhoewel ik denk dat mijn vriendin na het lezen van je bericht mij eerder zal aansporen om dit sneller te laten doen. 
In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie &#33;

----------


## Bartje

Kan je het eigenlijk merken dat je kanker hebt aan je teelballen?
Zijn die groter dan ofzo?

----------


## berend1977

hallo iedereen,

ik ben 27jaar en heb last van mijn rechter zaadbal, ik ben met 17jarige leeftijd geopereert aan mijn ballen omdat ze niet waren ingedaald. hiermee kreeg ik te horen dat het risico op zaadbal kanker verhoogt werd.

nu heb ik dus last van een vergrote zaadbal en last van bloed in het sperma.
dit verontruste mij dus ben maar naar een dokter gegaan (vrouwlijk)
vertelde mijn problemen zoals: vergrote bal geen pijn maar aanwezig gevoel veel last van vermoeidheid bloed in zaad, last van de onderrug en linkerschouder en toen kwam de arts met het kan een ontstekking wezen maar meestal gaat dat gepaart met pijn en koorts en hier heb ik dus geen last van. 

zonder onderzoek kreeg ik meteen een verwijs brief mee naar een poli om bloed af te nemen en om een kweek van mijn zaad af te geven en moet naar het ziekenhuis voor echo.
dit zonder onderzoek en dat maakt mij een beetje ongerust. omdat ik dus ook een verhoogd risico ben.

zelfonderzoek heeft weinig zin heb ik gelezen omdat er geen duidelijke aanwezige bobeltjes zijn. nu heb ik dit dus ook wel bij me zelf gedaan en inderdaad voel ik wel bobbeltjes zitten hard en geen pijnlijke en ook een grotere bobbel. nu maak ik me dus zeker ongerust.

maar als je twijfelt, wordt een bal of ballen snel groter en doet het geen pijn heb je geen koorts dan zou ik me maar laten onderzoeken kan nooit geen kwaad.
meestal kom je der achter als je later problemen krijgt maar dan ben je vaak te laat.

en of je kan merken dat je kanker hebt. volgens mij niet afgezien dat je een risico geval bent of dat je ballen (bal) snel groter wordt en niet pijnlijk is.

nou ik wacht mijn onderzoeken af ben een beetje bang maar beter dat ze der nu achter komen als te laat.

gr.

----------


## middenrifje

Hey,

Zie omschrijving bij onderwerp vergrote teelballen

----------

